# Updated and NOW PICS



## Shanneran (Jul 12, 2005)

<please delete thread>


----------



## MAC::MAY (Jul 16, 2005)

*my collection for now*

<img src=


----------



## MAC::MAY (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: my collection for now*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC::MAY* 
_<img src=http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y237/970lover4ever/pix4tuts486

.jpg>_

 
wooops!!! how do u do this!!! whhhhaaa!!!


----------



## Shanneran (Jul 23, 2005)

mac may your collection is amazing!


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: my collection for now*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC::MAY* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC::MAY* 
<img src=http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y237/970lover4ever/pix4tuts486

.jpg>

 
wooops!!! how do u do this!!! whhhhaaa!!!_

 
You need to upload to the net first. You can use tinypic.com and copy and paste the link between the [ img ] tags.


----------

